
OnlyOffice removes Web/mobile editing (After Nextcloud 18 inclusion) - pricechild
https://help.nextcloud.com/t/onlyoffice-removed-web-mobile-editing-from-version-5-5-0-of-community-document-server/74360/57
======
pricechild
Bit off a kick in the teeth for NextCloud and makes returning to LibreOffice
Online's CODE a likely path?

For now the features aren't actually removed (as shown in the thread) but
disabled via a bool and can be reenabled quickly.

